
Is DaVinci Resolve 16 the Final Nail in Adobe Premiere’s Coffin? - PatrolX
https://arador.com/is-davinci-resolve-16-the-final-nail-in-adobe-premieres-coffin/
======
PatrolX
It is for me, I find Resolve much faster to get things done. What say you?

